# Hog island?



## Merritt123 (Jul 1, 2014)

I've been trying to find a good spot for bigger catfish on the James river that I don't need a boat to fish. I heard about hog island, but I cant find much information on it. Does anyone on here fish there or know anything about it?


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Never heard of anyone fishing off of hog island, but you can try the colonial parkway. Not as many catfish as denbigh but they are bigger. If you really want big cats go farther up north to hopewell. Monster 30-40 lbs.


----------



## jrsdaddy1989 (Feb 23, 2015)

Where in Hopewell?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I have been meaning to check out Hog Island myself to see if I can launch my kayak into the James there. I haven't made it out there to check it out yet, but what I have learned is that there are parking areas on the west side of the island that are along the river bank (WMA map):

http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/wmas/maps/hogisland.pdf

Apparently, the river was accessible along that side years ago, but I heard that, since a couple hurricanes ago, that shoreline has been washed out so that it's like a 10 ft drop to the water. I have no idea if they allow fishing on that bank if you can get to it or not, but there is suppose to be good carp fishing inside the island which they allow with a bow if that's your thing. I plan to go out there just to check it out in person soon. According to their web site as of yesterday though, they are closed until further notice to make repairs on the main road. (More info on the WMA):

http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/wmas/detail.asp?pid=4

I did launch my kayak just south of there at Tyler's beach. There is a good bit of beach real estate to fish from there at the public ramp that looked to me like it would be a good place to try:

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=1507...T65oGwCg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&output=classic&dg=oo


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Rwh
There is a public ramp on lawns creek at the Carlisle trackt, off hog island road bout a mile before the gate to the power plant. May save you some paddling.

Also all the shore line on that stretch is an undeveloped subdivision and private. There are cameras in the woods along the road and no trespassing posted.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info , Benji. I plan to try Lawn's creek sometime to fish the hot ditch. Too bad about the beach at Tyler's. Looked like a good spot. I love the launch there though. Easy access to the Ghost fleet area and a couple other spots to fish in a kayak.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

You can fish the beach at Tyler beach and the jetty, warning the rocks are slicker than eel ****. You just can't fish anything north of the marina, it all becomes someone's property quick. There's no notable soft structure in that bay with the steep shore anyway, at low tide it's probably only 3' deep for over 1000' out. I'd fish lawns creek for cats also if your in a yak, some of the turns have deep holes over 20'. I've seen a commercial guy with a boat full of cats at the ramp last fall several times. Lot over 10#. He said he was around the island though.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Just go to Surrey Nuclear Power Plant for access to Hog island. Park wherever you like, hike, and fish.


----------

